# New from France



## Oraclaries (Jul 16, 2009)

hey all

I'm Thomas, a 27 years old breeder.

I'm breeding a young Deroplatys desiccata pair.

I bred some mantids few years ago and a lot of others animals like insects, assassin bugs, tarentulas, snakes, frogs...

But I've stopped the breeding of snakes and venomous things since once year

Regards

thomas


----------



## revmdn (Jul 16, 2009)

Welcome, Thomas.


----------



## ismart (Jul 16, 2009)

Welcome to the forum  .


----------



## Katnapper (Jul 16, 2009)

Hi Thomas, and welcome to the forum! Very nice to have you here.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 16, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 16, 2009)

Welcome from OHIO! I have a snake :lol:


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jul 16, 2009)

Welcome from Yuma, Arizona!


----------



## Oraclaries (Jul 16, 2009)

Thank you all

It's a great forum, I found a lot of informations and good topics

But I don't write english as good as I want , so I can say all that I want and some terms are diifcult to understand.

It's more easy for me to read an english book.

Regards

Thomas


----------



## Rick (Jul 16, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## revmdn (Jul 16, 2009)

hibiscusmile said:


> Welcome from OHIO! I have a snake :lol:


You and you snake(s)!


----------



## d17oug18 (Jul 16, 2009)

Hey, welcome, im from cali.


----------



## yeatzee (Jul 21, 2009)

wow from france!

Isn't the internet amazing?

Welcome


----------



## AmandaLynn (Jul 21, 2009)

Welcome, from Washington!


----------



## aje88 (Jul 21, 2009)

welcome from texas


----------

